# Supplements that made you feel worse



## whatislife (Aug 19, 2019)

Anyone take supplements that ended up making them feel worse? There's some supplements that I'm afraid to take because of how I felt that day. I can't say these were for sure the cause but they must not have helped. L-theanine is one of them, phosphatidylserine, bacopa (which smells exactly like kratom), and probably a couple other ones lol (I'll check later). I need to try lions mane mushroom again but here's the ones I feel comfortable taking

-Fish oil
-Vitamin B Complex Sublingual
-Multi Vitamin
-Calcium/magnesium pills

I can't guarantee they help but I'll continue taking them.

On my "to try" list is Lions Mane and those multi vitamin packs that contain a 1000% of all your daily recommended vitamins.


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm not really a fan of supplements. They usually made me feel worse so I've stopped taking them for good now. I think that a healthy, varied diet made up of as fresh and organic and local food as possible is best for the body and mind. I would say, save the money spent on supplements and spend it instead on decent food. Just my take on it anyway.


----------



## Cali123 (Jan 5, 2019)

whatislife said:


> Anyone take supplements that ended up making them feel worse? There's some supplements that I'm afraid to take because of how I felt that day. I can't say these were for sure the cause but they must not have helped. L-theanine is one of them, phosphatidylserine, bacopa (which smells exactly like kratom), and probably a couple other ones lol (I'll check later). I need to try lions mane mushroom again but here's the ones I feel comfortable taking
> 
> -Fish oil
> -Vitamin B Complex Sublingual
> ...


Did you ever try it?


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

The only supplement I take is fish oil because it MAY have some actual benefits, though it's not guaranteed either, and it may well be equally useless. Most supplements have not been scientifically proven to have any benefits, and many have even been found to cause damage. I don't remember the exact details, but there's something in how the body absorbs the nutrients from supplements as opposed to food. They're not absorbed properly or at all.

Articles and studies such as these abound:

https://www.sciencealert.com/are-vitamin-pills-good-or-bad-some-you-should-take-folic-acid-zinc

https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/health/wellness-and-prevention/is-there-really-any-benefit-to-multivitamins

https://theconversation.com/new-vitamin-supplement-study-finds-they-may-do-more-harm-than-good-97246

Supplements are almost completely a waste of money.


----------



## chansini (Nov 25, 2017)

Anything that helps methylation seems to make me feel worse. Also some antimicrobials. CBD I think made me feel worse


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

"On my "to try" list is Lions Mane and those multi vitamin packs that contain a 1000% of all your daily recommended vitamins"

Well Lions Mane is shown to slightly work on receptors but it's not the ticket, seen enough MEGA doses on Longecity, check out the threads. It hasn't done much for anyone there.

1000% of your vitamins will just be flushed out.. This isn't a vitamin deficiency.

I spent years reading about supplements, i had stacks as long as my arm... seriously you'll cause more harm than good.

I'd beg you to put that time into working with a Physiatrist..


----------



## merriligagney23 (8 mo ago)

I find it strange seeing so many people sharing that supplements made them feel worse. It seems like you were taking either low-quality supplements or something incompatible with your body. Supplements are meant to be taken with a certain purpose. If you aren’t feeling well, find out the reason and only afterward take the necessary supplements to solve the health issue. Even fish oil which is widely considered to have many benefits for our bodies, may not always make you ‘feel’ its benefits but improves your body’s functioning. I’d also recommend Gundry MD Bio Complete 3 if you’re looking to feel better overall.


----------

